# Pic request (R34 GT-R rear)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi guys

can someone post a stock shot of an R34 GT-R please

thanks :wavey:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Surprised your still waiting on a pic matt, can have one of mine but I have the nismo rear spats fitted


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's not the spats,

Kadir, can you post one of yours?

I'm trying to findthe right position for the rear badges

Thanks


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe put only a GT-R badge on the centre where NISSAN would usually be...


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

+1 for Miguel's suggestion


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Im assuming its for the back of the Hipo Matt!?
Saw the pictures of the rear of it when you posted recently, boarding the storage unit, and I thought it looked amazingly slick & clean without any badges. However its your car :bowdown1:.....


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

heres mine without the nissan badge


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks guys

yes its for the Hippo

TSDAVE also sent me one of his 34 earlier today, when it was at TS (oddly i think parked next to the Hipo in their yard)

Hippo isnt here yet, but im just planning things for 6months down the line lol

i like to be organised

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Let me find a picture of my car.. One moment..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This any good?










My vspec sticker is in the wrong place though!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i dont plan to have the v spec sticker ;-)

its not on there at the moment, from what i can see 

thats great, thanks Kadir

You running the MINES muffler?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

No problems.

And yes I have the Mines Silence VX Pro Titan II


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> No problems.
> 
> And yes I have the Mines Silence VX Pro Titan II


Git :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha! 

p.s. OE sticker/badge arrangement is the best..


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

matty32 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> yes its for the Hippo
> 
> ...


Like to be organised!! LIKE to be organised...your the least of organised people ever!...


----------

